# Il faut trouver un avatar au P'tit Louis !



## aCLR (8 Août 2018)

Ce midi, c'était spaghettis au chili à l'ordinaire. Je me suis régalé. Même que j'ai pris du rabe ! Bref… Après le repas, alors que j'étais au messe pour siroter un digestif au calme, je me suis mis à feuilleter vos dossiers à la recherche d'un volontaire. 

Quand je suis tombé sur celui de P'tit Louis. En ouvrant le rabat, je m'attendais à découvrir une photo pincée sous le trombone avec le reste de la paperasse. Mais non ! il n'y avait rien, aucune image du bonhomme à me mettre sous la dent. 

Déçu, je suis directement passé aux données personnelles. Identifiant… Petit Louis. Date d'inscription… 23 août 2009. Et là, d'un coup… Je tilte ! Je tenais mon sujet, là, sous mes doigts. Elle est pas belle la vie ?! 

Donc, les amis, que vous soyez tendanceur, coiffeur, influenceur, cuisinier, pâtissier, maraîcher ou tout simplement macuser, nous avons une tâche de la plus haute importance ! D'ici au 23 Août, il nous faut dégoter un avatar au P'tit Louis pour lui fêter dignement cette date anniversaire. 

Et ne vous inquiétez pas pour les cotillons et les banderoles qui animeront la terrasse pour l'occasion, je suis sûr d'avoir ça dans un coin. Faîtes-lui juste le plus beau des cadeaux, un avatar* ! 





*après il en fera ce qu'il voudra…


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Août 2018)

Connais pas bien le guss ...

Je lance le truc, ça incitera p'têt les autres à s'bouger !







ou


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Août 2018)

Ou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2018)

Basique…


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2018)

Jurassien 

https://www.filmsdocumentaires.com/films/1379-le-casino-des-chauvins
Monsieur Villeret  un bon jurassien et fetard 

Photo , avec le petit Louis


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2018)




----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2018)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2018)




----------



## patlek (10 Août 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2018)

T'es dur !


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2018)

Bon...







Ce qui stipule qu'il a un talent, étonnant, qui plus est.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2018)




----------



## patlek (10 Août 2018)

Autre proposition ; Wimpy, le copain a Popaaaaaye!!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2018)

J'ai vu qu'il causait de gras blanc !
Et sais qu'il est fan des héros Marvel, donc…






…un musclé vert ça peut le faire !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2018)

PL , il en pense quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2018)

Qui ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2018)

Euh...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2018)

Kate©


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2018)

Ou Jessica…


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?


oskh


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2018)

non pas eux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

Ce fil est bô.
Aérien.
Gracieux.
Naturel.

Participe y toi aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ce fil est bô.
> Aérien.
> Gracieux.
> Naturel.
> ...



Je plussoie


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ce fil est bô.
> Aérien.
> Gracieux.
> Naturel.
> ...


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> oskh


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


>


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2018)

Et pourquoi un avatar ??


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

C'est peut-être un peu large…

Il faudra de bons yeux pour lire la question !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

Bon alors…

Avons nous réussi à trouver un avatar au petit-louis ou pas ?

Va-t-il enfin quitter le monde des feignasses incapable de choisir ou restera-t-il caché derrière cet horrible avatar générique ?

L'avenir nous le dira…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

Un effort nom de zeus !

Même pas un bô cadô pour mon macg' anniv'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

Vous me méritez pas !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

*boude*


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2018)

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

Bien fait pour toi !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2018)

Na !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)




----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Même pas un bô cadô pour mon macg' anniv'


Tu ne te foutrais pas un peu de notre gueule là dis-donc ?!

Il y a une vingtaine de bô cadôs en attente…

T'en choisis un et tu le colles sur ton avatar générique !

Et pis c'est tout !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2018)

Si je me souviens bien, un temps, PL avait un avatar. Libre à lui de la jouer avatar fantôme.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2018)

Tu as raison. ^^


----------



## PHILBX (1 Octobre 2018)

Certes, après la bataille ....  c'est a Bordeaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2018)

putain que c'est beau...
à Bordeaux en plus...

*ému*


----------



## PJG (6 Octobre 2018)

Un petit Louis d'or.


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2018)

C'est pas petit-louis, c'est napoléon le petit !


----------



## PJG (6 Octobre 2018)

Petit... j'en sais rien, c'est Napoléon III.


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2018)

/slaps PjG qui ne sait même pas (ou feint de ne pas savoir) que napoléon le petit est le surnom donné par Victor Hugo à N III dans le pamphlet éponyme écrit suite au coup d'état du 2 Décembre 1851.


----------



## PJG (6 Octobre 2018)

Moi et l'histoire...en revanche, je peux te dire combien d'élément chauffant il y avait près de mon radiateur.


----------

